# need help putting 55g tank together.



## klimarov (May 12, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I need some help putting 55g tank together in a way of fish compatibility. i have some fish right now which i can and will re-home to my father's new tank with that i will make it free for perfect set up. The only unchanged condition is that i will keep there a dragon goby, just one, so that means a brackish water with medium sandy substrate, rocks and 7.8-8.0 ph level.

I want to add cichlids there, as they are most the interesting fish in my opinion after dragon goby. Also to mention i want a "beautiful" tank set up, that mean no breeding, fish just living to it's fullest happiness and potential.

here is list of Cichlids i'm most interested in:

Duboisi
Red Zebra
Dog tooth
venestus
kenyi
maingano
yellow lab
daffodil
lemon
livingstoni
tropheus

I want to have very colorful tank, many different colors, just to throw a presumable compilation: Duboisi, Red Zebra/yellow lab, Venestus, Dog tooth/Kenyi, daffodil, tropheus, maingano. I put it together out of no where just looking at colors as it's my main Idea, to have most colorful tank. Please let me know what combination you would suggest and that are compatible.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

These are not brackish fish. Venustus and livingstonii are better in a 72" tank. Kenyi and maingano are too aggressive for 48x12.

I have tried mixing Malawi and Tanganyikans before with the result of fish hiding or frozen in fear. The leleupi looked like they were covered in soot. I did not find my fish lived to their fullest happiness potential with this mix.

Part of how I formed this opinion is I previously kept the Tangs in a community tank where they DID seem to live to their fullest happiness and potential.


----------



## klimarov (May 12, 2015)

so what can i keep with goby that is playful and colorful if cichlids don't work?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm moving this to General Aquaria for other brackish suggestions.


----------



## klimarov (May 12, 2015)

thank you


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I was curious myself so I Googled it and found this:


> A highly territorial, solitary fish that should be kept in a species tank. If not kept in brackish water (1.005 to 1.010sg) , you will have continuous problems with these guys and they wont live very long. Feed them a mixed diet consisting of frozen and freeze-dried foods. In nature this species is an opportunistic scavenger and feeds on small organisms in the substrate, by sifting mud in its mouth. The Dragon Goby has Teeth, and should be fed crunchy foods at time, like snails, in order to keep his teeth from growing too long, which will result in not eating and death.
> 
> If kept in a community setting, They can be picked on by more aggressive tank mates. They love to stay hidden, especially from the aggressor. He will get aggressive in order to defend himself, but it will take a lot bullying for this to happen. Good tankmates include other brackish water fish species such as larger Livebearers, Scats and Monos. The tank should have a substrate of fine gravel or preferably, sand. Because this fish likes to bury itself, sharp rocks can injure the fish. Provide hiding places with smooth rocks, bogwood, roots, caves, tubes, and tunnels. Leave large open areas for foraging. The Dragon Goby has Modified ventral fins allow them to cling to the glass, if they choose too. If you find your DG is hiding too much and you would like to see him, you can trick him by place a slab of rock leaning on the front wall, and he will "hide" and be in your view.


----------



## klimarov (May 12, 2015)

thank you, i guess cichlids wont do well with it. i have tank set up exactly for goby. however never heard they were aggressive. mostly mild and hiding.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've seen tanks with dragon gobies and orange chromides which are cichlids. Add a hand full of large mollies, between the chromide and mollies you'll have plenty of color and have fish that are brackish.


----------

